# Coal in the aquarium



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I read in that you can use coal rocks in your aquarium. Is this true? What would you do to prepare such rocks? My husband worked on an open mine when they were doing initial testing and brought some of the rocks home. They look pretty neat and when I read that I wondered if they really could go in.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never heard of it. I know there is wide spread use of lava rock. I don't know if the use of coal would hurt but I would want to make sure it doesn't leach out anything that is unwanted. For example, I understand some coals have a high concentration of phosphate.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what kind of coal it is, so I guess if I really wanted to put it in, I've have to test the test daily when its in a bucket to see if the water values change. I think it would look neat, but if it messes with the water...


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I'd be hesitant to put it in without knowing what could be in it.

Since they were taken when they were doing initial testing, any way of getting those results(if they have any useable info)? Could give a general idea.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

All I know about the coal is that it was very good quality. I can't even remember the company that owns the mine, so I really can't get the info. Maybe I'll use it in a rock garden, I know its safe there


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Is coal partially organic, or pure carbon? Anthracite is shiny and harder. Bituminous coal is soft and dirty, like a charcoal briquette. I think they can make oil out of coal. I would be very cautious about this. If you want shiny black rocks obsidian is probably the best. It is volcanic black glass.

Steve Pituch


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I never thought about obsidian, I'll have to see if I can find some and if I like the look. I'll probably just stick to natural looking 'scapes. Though I'd need to pick out all the bright blue rock in the one tank, its 90% flourite though.


----------

